# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  how do i cope?

## Down_4_life

this is a little unorthodox for me, i never really consulted people online before, but i need some help, since my last tour in iraq the doctors have diagnosed me with PTSD (Post Traumatic Stress Disorder) and i can't deal with it anymore, the medicine they put me on does not work i keep having nightmares and my wife tells me i hit her when she tries to wake me up. this really bothers me, i do not want to be like this, i need help.

----------


## L

Hey sweety - I am sorry to hear you are struggling, it sounds really difficult - could you go back to the doctors and tell them the treatment is not working. Maybe ask if they could offer something else.take care L.x

----------


## Chantellabella

My son in law is a soldier and he has the same problem with waking up thrashing around. Are you able to get some help with the military? I know they have special services if you can get some help. 

I also have PTSD and it's no fun. I get flashbacks that are real down to the pain and terror, so I get the struggle you have.

----------


## Chloe

I'm not quite as familiar with this however with my dad and both of my uncles being in the army and me growing up in a lot of military bases and camps I know that there should be a lot of support for you with your colleges (well there is in the uk army don't know about US) as well that you could maybe look into as well as going back to the doctors for help with your medication. Hopefully you'll get the help your after though  ::):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

